# squat rules



## lordjerry777

hi 
this one is for all you old 40k players
I need the old squat rules, stats, points, wargear and units


:thank_you:THANKS:thank_you:​


----------



## fynn

look on ebay for the old WH40k red compindium from first ed, that has a full army list in with all the info you need, but will need to be updated to 5th ed


----------



## lordjerry777

thanks i will do that but if its over 50 bucks i cant


----------

